# StevieMac Burst over Tung Oil



## martyb1

Well I received StevieMac's strat body today
Pretty nice body,nice light swamp ash.
He has asked if I could do a vintage 2 color burst on the body.You may have seen the thread about the Tung Oil finish,but I am positive I can do a burst on this.
The body looked pretty good out of the package but after a good look at it in the shop there were a lot of fingerprints in the tung oil as well as a couple of sand throughs on the tummy cut.I was pretty sure I was going to sand it back some before I tried this anyway but this made it a no-brainer
A 400 grit disk and some 400 on the edges made it nice and smooth and removed all the prints









A good wipe down with some naphtha and we are ready for the next step.
There is still a lot of grain showing through.

Need to find out if Stevie wants to grain fill :smile:


----------



## fraser

stevie- no grain fill
he doesnt want any grain fill marty= just go ahead and do as yu please:smile:


----------



## Jim DaddyO

maybe it will help...look on you tube for sunburst and there is a vid there of a guy doing a green burst on a piece of maple by hand rubbing it in,


----------



## shoretyus

I would go for the OSB look. 

kkjuw


----------



## rhh7

I like the look and feel of no grain fill.

Love your photos, Marty!


----------



## martyb1

Well since I will have to do a sealer coat even if there is no grain filling,I shot a coat of sealer on it because I was doing some other bodies.
There is no sign of any problems yet!!!


----------



## bagpipe

Wow, that's a stunning piece of wood. That's crying out for a natural finish.


----------



## martyb1

Just got the word,time to grain fill!!kkjuw


----------



## martyb1

Give the sealer a quick sanding









Now I like to apply grain filler by hand.That way I can really work the filler in.









After I have it worked in and let it sit for a couple minutes the access gets squeegeed off










Now it gets hung out to dry.....


----------



## StevieMac

Wow! Thanks for posting all of this Marty. :smile: Besides learning something worthwhile from the process, I'm certain I'll appreciate the finished product even more.

After seeing the 3rd picture posted here, I had a strong impulse to simply say "Marty, a natural finish would be just fine" but I really want to see this one through. My absolute favourite Strat bodies are the earliest ones from Fender in '54 and then again from Fender Japan in '82 - both being 2-tone ash with exceptional figuring. That's what I'm after in this case and, judging by his work so far, Marty is the man to deliver. I look forward to reading/seeing more!


----------



## Lincoln

StevieMac, that's got to be the most perfect peice of ash I've ever seen. 



Marty, thank you for posting pictures. Nothing I like better than to watch you work your magic. :bow:


----------



## torndownunit

StevieMac said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting all of this Marty. :smile: Besides learning something worthwhile from the process, I'm certain I'll appreciate the finished product even more.
> 
> After seeing the 3rd picture posted here, I had a strong impulse to simply say "Marty, a natural finish would be just fine" but I really want to see this one through. My absolute favourite Strat bodies are the earliest ones from Fender in '54 and then again from Fender Japan in '82 - both being 2-tone ash with exceptional figuring. That's what I'm after in this case and, judging by his work so far, Marty is the man to deliver. I look forward to reading/seeing more!


When Marty showed me the photos of the figuring on the Ash body he was working on for me I was tempted to say the same thing. But as much as I love natural finishes, I am in the same vote as you that I want a finish with it showing through.


----------



## martyb1

torndownunit said:


> When Marty showed me the photos of the figuring on the Ash body he was working on for me I was tempted to say the same thing. But as much as I love natural finishes, I am in the same vote as you that I want a finish with it showing through.


The plan is to get that color on today!!
As far as Stevie's,we will give it a sanding and see if it needs more filler


----------



## martyb1

Well Stevie got a sanding and........









Looks like another round of filler


----------



## StevieMac

Lincoln said:


> ....that's got to be the most perfect peice of ash I've ever seen.


Huh? There are no pics of my girlfriend in this thread. Ohhhhh......perfect piece of _ash_. My bad. :banana:

Seriously though, I looked for a _looooooong_ time before finding this particular body. There are lots of ash bodies out there but many are 3-piece and/or are just-OK looking. Remarkable examples are surprisingly rare and, even when you find them, are usually _quite_ expensive. Honestly though, I feel like I "lucked out" on this one because the fellow I purchased it from in the US agreed to include shipping (straight to Marty!) in the purchase price.


----------



## martyb1

Well this week has been kinda poopy at work so I haven't had a lot of spare time.Finally managed to get back to it some tonight
After sanding had a look









Just about there.There is enough of the grain filled that the sanding sealer should fill the rest.
On goes a coat


----------



## martyb1

After a sanding,we are real close.Did one more coat of sanding sealer









So close I can taste it









There is one pin knot that is just being plain rude!!!!








It might get a drop of CA glue.We will see how it looks after this coat dries and is sanded


----------



## martyb1

That pin knot just had to go
A drop of CA will fix him!!!!









After sanding the sealer


----------



## shoretyus

Awesome ... all ready for the Hello Kitty paint job !


----------



## martyb1

She might be a pretty girl but she is a ornery girl
Have to say this is one of the most stubborn ash bodies I have filled!!


----------



## rhh7

Looks great, Marty!


----------



## StevieMac

It appears Phase 1 i.e. safely finishing over the tung oil, is now complete. I'm not at all surprised at Marty's success in that regard. 

So, on to Phase 2 of our "diabolical" plan i.e. to blow the minds of fellow forumites with Marty's work. kkjuw I'm hurtin' for a burst!


----------



## Lincoln

Marty, what brand of grain filler is your favorite? I see Wood Essence sells Bartley and Target/Oxford is it one of them?

I've been using McFadden but I'm almost out and can't get it anywhere around here. 

Thanks again for taking the time to upload all those pictures


----------



## martyb1

Lincoln said:


> Marty, what brand of grain filler is your favorite? I see Wood Essence sells Bartley and Target/Oxford is it one of them?
> 
> I've been using McFadden but I'm almost out and can't get it anywhere around here.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to upload all those pictures


All I use is the Target stuff.Just seems to me to make sense to use the same brand as everything else I use


----------



## martyb1

Actually managed to get something done today.Everyone was pretty mellowed out after the big birthday party yesterday so I slipped out to the shop and sprayed some amber










After a run into town to the post office,no packages today,
we shot the black




























There are still no signs of any ill effects from the tung oil


----------



## StevieMac

I know what you're thinking fellas, and it's OK. I'd be insanely jealous of me too if I were you so don't worry about it.

Marty...what can I say really? Your work is absolutely superb. :bow:


----------



## Jim DaddyO

In a word...WOW. Can't wait to see it all buffed up and shiney.


----------



## bagpipe

Man, that looks fantastic! That 2 tone sunburst looks just right.


All you have to do is route for a Floyd, add some Seymour Duncan "Rape n'Pillagers", and let the brew-tality begin! :rockon2:


----------



## Spikezone

So, I'm not a techie, so I was just wondering if computer keyboards still work when they're all full of saliva...MAN THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!
-Mikey


----------



## StevieMac

bagpipe said:


> All you have to do is route for a Floyd, add some Seymour Duncan "Rape n'Pillagers", and let the brew-tality begin! :rockon2:


Hadn't considered these mods but, seems like a good idea so...I'll get right on it! :banana:


----------



## davetcan

That last picture is spectacular. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## martyb1

Thanks for all the great comments!!
Didn't have a lot of time to work on things tonight,but I did get the first coat of lacquer on it.Wanted to get that burst sealed up


----------



## martyb1

Got another coat on this too!!


----------



## rhh7

Beautiful work, Marty!


----------



## shoretyus

Yer getting the process figured out huh!! :bow:


----------



## Fajah

Love both the bass and the tele body. Beautifully done.


----------



## Robert1950

That two-tone burst is one of the nicest I have ever seen.


----------



## Lincoln

Beautiful Marty :bow:

What kind of paint/stain are you using for the black???


----------



## martyb1

Lincoln said:


> Beautiful Marty :bow:
> 
> What kind of paint/stain are you using for the black???


I do all my bursts with just tinted lacquer.It just seems to blend together better
Then when it is done,the clear almost seems to melt the colors together.Hard to describe but to me it just works better


----------



## Jim DaddyO

That is a beautiful burst! I just may copy that for mine! I was just thinking of the amber and have been debating the burst. I was mistakenly thinking that it needed a transition colour like a red.


----------



## martyb1

Jim DaddyO said:


> That is a beautiful burst! I just may copy that for mine! I was just thinking of the amber and have been debating the burst. I was mistakenly thinking that it needed a transition colour like a red.


When you are finished your burst,turn down the paint flow to just about nothing,you can blend the black into the amber and it will almost give you the look of a 3rd color


----------



## Jim DaddyO

No spray equipment, have to do it by hand applying...see my post titled "cool video". Going to use dye and shellac.


----------



## al3d

Marty IS DA MAN..i trust no one else on my stuff.....When i do my 62 tele replica..guess who's gonne be doing it..


----------



## zinga

*need info*

i love the grain boy do i love that grain. i took my mahgondy body and stained it then tung oiled now what i need to know is can you put tru oil over top of it. you see i did my neck in tru oil and i like the finsh a little better . can you do this?


----------



## martyb1

I can't say for sure but......
TruOil is just a mixture of oils so I really can't see it being a problem.That being said,I would try it on a test piece to be sure


----------



## zinga

*truoil*

thank you marty i will try that and let you know.


----------



## StevieMac

_We want pic-tures, we want up-dates_...:bow:


----------



## martyb1

StevieMac said:


> _We want pic-tures, we want up-dates_...:bow:


Haha
Actually had a couple little bumps I had to wetsand yesterday.Ready for some more clear today.
I will post some pics after I do this round of spraying


----------



## martyb1

Hey guys
Sorry for the lack of updates.My uncle passed away Monday evening.Funeral is Friday so things should be back to normal after that


----------



## StevieMac

Sorry to hear that Marty....my condolences to you & your family. Take whatever time is necessary. I think I can calm the crowd down until you return.


----------



## rhh7

Sorry for your loss, Marty.


----------



## martyb1

Well things are finally rolling again.Family stuff back to normal,weather is actually cooperating and I have a couple days off work 
Just a couple more coats and we will be finished!!


----------



## martyb1

Pretty much finished spraying.Just don't have a camera to take any pics.Kid took it on his year end school trip.A couple days to cure and then it will get a good wetsanding.If all looks well,it will get buffed out!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Beautiful!


----------



## StevieMac

Jim DaddyO said:


> Beautiful!


Agreed! Can't wait to have this one "in-hand". I have the neck, hardware, electronics, etc. but still need to decide on pickups. Leaning toward either JSMoore or CS '69s.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

and yes, I am jealous..lol. I'm having a tough time getting a burst with water dyes...still experimenting though! Love the colour yours came out, so rich and warm looking!


----------



## fatherjacques

This is really a nice Job. One of these day I will contact you:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## martyb1

Thanks.Just about finished wetsanding.Hoping to finish it up tonight and buff it out.Work has been just brutal and Steve has been more than patient.I need to get this and a couple others finished.
I ended up getting a bit of blush under the last couple of coats.Had to let it cure out good but it was still there,so I had to sand it down and re-apply the last couple coats.Looks good now.


----------



## StevieMac

Anybody "spoken" with Marty lately? I'm still waiting for the body and haven't heard back in awhile. I know he's a good guy so I'm not worried about any funny business. I just haven't received replies for some time...


----------



## overdriver

Last week was the last time I did.


----------



## overdriver

I tought I was going to click on to pics. of your guitar all put together.


----------



## overdriver

Hey Stevie got that strat together yet. Love to see a pic. or 2


----------



## StevieMac

overdriver said:


> Hey Stevie got that strat together yet. Love to see a pic. or 2


Ummm...no. Nothing to report here unfortunately. 


OK. I _really_ don't care to do this publicly but...has anyone heard from Marty lately? I haven't heard anything in over 3 weeks and the body was supposed to be sent Oct 1st. His public profile indicates no activity here since Oct 13th so, if anyone knows anything, a PM would certainly be appreciated. Again, my sincere apologies for having to post this.


----------



## al3d

StevieMac said:


> Ummm...no. Nothing to report here unfortunately.
> 
> 
> OK. I _really_ don't care to do this publicly but...has anyone heard from Marty lately? I haven't heard anything in over 3 weeks and the body was supposed to be sent Oct 1st. His public profile indicates no activity here since Oct 13th so, if anyone knows anything, a PM would certainly be appreciated. Again, my sincere apologies for having to post this.


he contacted you 2 weeks ago..i was talking with him when he emailed you no?...why are you taking this publicaly?..he explained his situation if i recall?...


----------



## StevieMac

al3d said:


> he contacted you 2 weeks ago..i was talking with him when he emailed you no?...


Last contact was Sept. 30th so, if you've talked with him in the past 3 weeks then...no. 




al3d said:


> why are you taking this publicaly?..he explained his situation if i recall?...


I simply asked if anyone had heard from him. Email & PM enquiries have gone unanswered so I'm actually hoping that everything is alright with Marty.


----------



## al3d

StevieMac said:


> Last contact was Sept. 30th so, if you've talked with him in the past 3 weeks then...no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply asked if anyone had heard from him. Email & PM enquiries have gone unanswered so I'm actually hoping that everything is alright with Marty.


I sent you a PM explaining his nasty situation lately..and i think he did as well no? It might take a while for him to get back to guitar work. i'll check with him to see, i talk to him often. Maybe i can help him, i think the body just needed polyshing...i could probably do it for him, just need to figure out shipping.


----------



## StevieMac

Thanks Alain....very thoughtful. I've already paid Marty however and (like him, I imagine) would prefer to see him complete the job he started. Thanks for offering to contact him on my behalf as well and please PM anything you find out. Cheers!


----------



## al3d

StevieMac said:


> Thanks Alain....very thoughtful. I've already paid Marty however and (like him, I imagine) would prefer to see him complete the job he started. Thanks for offering to contact him on my behalf as well and please PM anything you find out. Cheers!


Np...but i would do it freely. i've done countless buffing job..it's not brain surgery..


----------



## overdriver

I would love to hear from him also. Hope all is well with him!


----------



## StevieMac

Body is apparently on the way. REALLY anxious to see it and resurrect the project...


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

He Marty, this sunburst is fantastic. Did you use a spray gun or a spray can like Reranch product ?

Again, NICE NICE NICE !


----------



## Budda

Om nom nom nom.


----------



## bagpipe

Stevie, for the length of time that youv'e been waiting for this body, it'll be naturally aged and relic'd by the time you get it!~ :banana:

Just kiddin - Marty does fabulous work. I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## StevieMac

An update for those who even care: 

The fate of this Strat build is NOT looking good at this point. No final word back from Marty. What a shame....


----------



## StevieMac

I'll likely start my own thread in order to post details of "what went wrong" with this project. To date, I've never received the Strat body. It's reportedly been shipped several times over the past few months but, somehow, it never arrived. I'm not the only one this happened to....


----------



## Gretsch6120

StevieMac said:


> I'll likely start my own thread in order to post details of "what went wrong" with this project. To date, I've never received the Strat body. It's reportedly been shipped several times over the past few months but, somehow, it never arrived. I'm not the only one this happened to....


Wow what a waste of a great looking body, so I guess this has happened to others. I would not be a happy camper, hopefully you get the body sometime


----------



## mario

StevieMac said:


> I'll likely start my own thread in order to post details of "what went wrong" with this project. To date, I've never received the Strat body. It's reportedly been shipped several times over the past few months but, somehow, it never arrived. I'm not the only one this happened to....


That truly sucks StevieMac. If you still have his address you should contact his local police force.


----------



## StevieMac

No need for police involvement as I did (eventually) get my money back. That was small consolation however considering the effort it took to find this particular body in the first place. Nevertheless, a truly disappointing experience...


----------



## sadowsky13

StevieMac said:


> No need for police involvement as I did (eventually) get my money back. That was small consolation however considering the effort it took to find this particular body in the first place. Nevertheless, a truly disappointing experience...


I don't get it, the body was done and yet you did not get it but you got a refund of your cash? Why wouldn't he just ship the completed body for the few bucks instead of giving back the money. That is unless he sold the body to someone else????


----------



## StevieMac

sadowsky13 said:


> That is unless he sold the body to someone else????


Hmmm...I've wondered about that myself. 

Anyway, there are A LOT of unanswered questions about what actually happened in this case. For instance, despite several apparent shipping attempts, only once was I provided with a tracking number. I had to _seriously_ harass just to get that....and it didn't even register as an item with CP.


----------



## mario

Sure sounds like he sold the body. What a POS this Marty is. At least you got your money....although it look's like you had to fight for it.


----------



## StevieMac

Others may disagree with me - particularly other members of the forum who went through much the same thing - but I still think that Marty is a decent guy. He went through a terrible time last year and, while I don't think much of his business skills or practices, I'd like to believe he had good intentions all along.


----------



## Lincoln

StevieMac said:


> Others may disagree with me - particularly other members of the forum who went through much the same thing - but I still think that Marty is a decent guy. He went through a terrible time last year and, while I don't think much of his business skills or practices, I'd like to believe he had good intentions all along.


I can't see Marty doing anything intentionally criminal either. What ever happened in his life last year must have been totally devistating....& that sucks. 

Sorry about your burst Stevie. That was one fine piece of ash.


----------



## davetcan

StevieMac said:


> Others may disagree with me - particularly other members of the forum who went through much the same thing - but I still think that Marty is a decent guy. He went through a terrible time last year and, while I don't think much of his business skills or practices, I'd like to believe he had good intentions all along.


handsome is as handsome does.


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> handsome is as handsome does.



LOL...good one!


----------



## al3d

Lincoln said:


> I can't see Marty doing anything intentionally criminal either. What ever happened in his life last year must have been totally devistating....& that sucks.
> 
> Sorry about your burst Stevie. That was one fine piece of ash.


you know i totaly agree..been one of the members that got into the same deal as u did. i can sympatise, but like i mentionned many time..i had ONE shitty year myself, may i venture to say, even worst then marty, but i never used my personnal life as an excuse to not deleiver the goods


----------



## StevieMac

Marty may have resurfaced! One of our members here was thoughtful enough to fwd me the following link: Look Who's Back!!! - Telecaster Guitar Forum

I've emailed him. Fingers crossed he'll do the right thing...


----------



## bagpipe

StevieMac said:


> Marty may have resurfaced! One of our members here was thoughtful enough to fwd me the following link: Look Who's Back!!! - Telecaster Guitar Forum
> 
> I've emailed him. Fingers crossed he'll do the right thing...


Wow, I gotta say, if the first thing he does upon resurfacing is to post to another forum, that seems like poor form. Lets see - he kept you waiting for X months, with promises of "it's been shipped" - and nothing. And then "Ohhhh - I"m back" on another forum? Yeah ... thanks for nuthin!


----------



## al3d

l


bagpipe said:


> Wow, I gotta say, if the first thing he does upon resurfacing is to post to another forum, that seems like poor form. Lets see - he kept you waiting for X months, with promises of "it's been shipped" - and nothing. And then "Ohhhh - I"m back" on another forum? Yeah ... thanks for nuthin!


i waited for 9 months for a body that never came in the end. everty few week i was told, it was this..and that..then it was suppose to be painted...or will be finished friday..etc etc....as much as i liked Marty..patience has a limit


----------



## StevieMac

In case anyone missed it, this was posted here by Marty late last year... http://www.guitarscanada.com/dealer-emporium/29344-kind-public-apology.html

I took special note of the following public statement: *"...I WILL complete all the projects and you WILL be happy...you have been more than patient and I thank you for that and you will not be disappointed...

Marty"*

Again, fingers crossed...


----------



## StevieMac

Well folks, I'm officially throwing in the towel on this one. Despite several requests for an update, there's been no response whatsoever. Judging Marty purely on his actions in this case, I'd have to say it's a fairly unflattering picture. I finally decided to post a communication request on Marty's own site: http://www.prairiecustomguitars.com/apps/guestbook/ 

"Handsome is as handsome does" indeed...


----------



## mrmatt1972

StevieMac said:


> Well folks, I'm officially throwing in the towel on this one. Despite several requests for an update, there's been no response whatsoever. Judging Marty purely on his actions in this case, I'd have to say it's a fairly unflattering picture. I finally decided to post a communication request on Marty's own site: Prairie Custom Guitars - Guestbook
> 
> "Handsome is as handsome does" indeed...


Damn shame.


----------



## mario

This is unreal. This POS rips off StevieMac and has the audacity to post on other forums? What a douchbag.


----------



## greco

Steve...What do you think of the idea of other GC members leaving comments on his site...specifiically to support your cause?

Maybe there is "strength in numbers" ..given the situation.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d

I think right now Marty does'nt give a shit about anyone. i was considering him a good friend for a while..and same shit happened to me..lies after lies after lies. he's not even answering emails anymore


----------



## StevieMac

greco said:


> Steve...What do you think of the idea of other GC members leaving comments on his site...specifiically to support your cause?
> 
> Maybe there is "strength in numbers" ..given the situation.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Well, I know there are at least 2 other members who went through _exactly_ the same BS with Marty i.e. they never received their pieces. Alain was lucky enough to _eventually_ get something back but endured the same runaround as the other 3 of us. In any event, others here can do what they wish but I certainly wouldn't discourage those who actually lost something from posting on his site...


----------



## Budda

Wait what, Marty's no good for builds?


----------



## greco

I posted on his site (Guest Book). 

I have always had great dealings with you Steve and I feel that you deserve at least to be contacted and provided with some form of resolution.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d

greco said:


> I posted on his site (Guest Book).
> 
> I have always had great dealings with you Steve and I feel that you deserve at least to be contacted and provided with some form of resolution.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I seriously doubt he gives a **** actually anymore.


----------



## greco

al3d said:


> I seriously doubt he gives a **** actually anymore.


I don't doubt that you are correct. 

However, I wanted to be supportive. Steve has always been more than fair with me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d

greco said:


> I don't doubt that you are correct.
> 
> However, I wanted to be supportive. Steve has always been more than fair with me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


OH..sure sure..i mean i went trought the same shit..i'm "other member" who got the same treatment.


----------



## martyb1

> you know i totaly agree..been one of the members that got into the same deal as u did. i can sympatise, but like i mentionned many time..i had ONE shitty year myself, may i venture to say, even worst then marty, but i never used my personnal life as an excuse to not deleiver the goods


 Hmmm
Are you laying in a hospital bed with out much hope of ever picking up a guitar again?
Has your mother been diagnosed with terminal brain cancer?
Has your wife left you and took away your daughter?
Are you unsure you will see another Christmas?
Can you actually go to the bathroom and wipe your own ass?
Have you ever thought you were home free to fall down and may never walk again?
Have you ever thought something that you loved to do and thought you were good at you will may never be able to to again?
I tried to pay back every one and every dollar I was givin
Two weeks ago I thought I was clear but........
Just so you all know I have removed the guestbook on my website
The rest of the site will probably be gone soon.
Sorry for any hard feelings I have caused
I have one more option that I am going to try but I had to mortgage my land to be able to pay for it.It is not covered by medicare
So............................................
I come home today to see my daughter and my mother.
Back to Edmonton tomorrow to start the treatment
I am really sorry to all of you
Marty


----------



## fraser

marty, things have been bad for you, obviously.
i dont sell anything- im just a guy who likes guitars.
nobody is waiting for me to do anything, thats how i like it.
but if i die at work, say tomorrow, and its always a possibility, 
somebody is gonna tell everyone else here goodbye for me-
and thats the thing really isnt it?
the internet is easy- my friends 4 year old could find this place and post for me if necessary.


----------



## martyb1

Well if thats what you think there is really nothing I can do to change your mind.I did my best to repay everyone that I had projects going for


----------



## fraser

martyb1 said:


> Well if thats what you think there is really nothing I can do to change your mind.I did my best to repay everyone that I had projects going for


from the postings ive seen you dont owe anybody anything-
as for what i think, or changing my mind, it doesnt matter does it?


----------



## StevieMac

martyb1 said:


> Well if thats what you think there is really nothing I can do to change your mind.I did my best to repay everyone that I had projects going for


I _sincerely_ hope things get better for you soon Marty...sounds like they couldn't get much worse. I would gladly return the money you sent me if it would help your current condition. For the record however, you simply never explained what happened to other people's stuff so "hard feelings" probably could have been prevented. In any case, I'll say a prayer for you and your family Marty.


----------



## al3d

martyb1 said:


> Well if thats what you think there is really nothing I can do to change your mind.I did my best to repay everyone that I had projects going for


THAT is your problem there dude...peoples did'nt WANT their Money..they wanted their shit..what's so hard to get"!!!!..Stevie for exemple had THE prefect body....where the **** is it?...when are'nt you mailing it back?. sold it to a highest bidder? what's the deal?


----------



## greco

*Just for the record*, the following is the email I sent, after I wrote a comment in the Guest Book and got an automated (I assume) reply/email:

Marty...maybe you had better read my comment before you invite me back to the site.

Do you EVER check out the recent posts on Guitars Canada?....You should !!.....while you still have the opportunity to make things right, clear your good name and get some respect back for the sake of your business.

Dave

----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Friday, May 21, 2010 3:59 PM
Subject: You have been invited to join Prairie Custom Guitars


Hello [email protected], 

Thanks for leaving a comment on Prairie Custom Guitars - Home! 

Would you like to contribute, share thoughts with other site members and receive occasional email updates on site activity? If so, then click here to join: Yes, I'd like to join this site 

Looking forward to seeing you back on the site. 

- prairiecustomguitars


----------



## Ship of fools

What ever the reasons lets keep it non confrontational, I don't care myself as to either side as I have nothing to gain or loose, but I will not let this get out of hand either.Ship
Every body got it.


----------



## greco

StevieMac said:


> I _sincerely_ hope things get better for you soon Marty...sounds like they couldn't get much worse. I would gladly return the money you sent me if it would help your current condition. For the record however, you simply never explained what happened to other people's stuff so "hard feelings" probably could have been prevented. In any case, I'll say a prayer for you and your family Marty.


I very much doubt that I will be writing any more posts in this thread. 

I just want to say how much admiration I have for this post from StevieMac. 

Dave


----------



## al3d

Ship of fools said:


> What ever the reasons lets keep it non confrontational, I don't care myself as to either side as I have nothing to gain or loose, but I will not let this get out of hand either.Ship
> Every body got it.


it's tought NOT to get confrontational when a formely trusted member gives the shaft to 3 members here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I think the thread speaks for itself at this point. Can't really get any worse press.


----------



## StevieMac

May as well use this thread for something worthwhile...

FWIW, I'll likely be posting the Strat pieces I carefully collected for this project. Most of it is new or like new and is absolute top-notch quality (e.g. Callaham bridge/trem assembly, Warmoth birdseye neck, JS Moore pickup assembly, etc). For obvious reasons, it's now just collecting dust...

Steve


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I can recommend Stevie as good to deal with. Got my pick ups off him (that are still not installed). The deal went smooth.


----------



## Rick31797

Was there ever any new information on what happened too the strat body...


----------



## JHarasym

Hard to believe this is the same guy who did this:
The Gift - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## StevieMac

Rick31797 said:


> Was there ever any new information on what happened too the strat body...


Nope. When Marty eventually refunded my $, I told him I'd return it in a heartbeat if he could provide proof that the body was still in his possession. Never heard back. Too bad really but, with that said, I'm actually VERY pleased with the build that ultimately followed it: http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/47580-fender-stratocaster-build-looking-good.html


----------



## noman

Wow, old thread!! I got lucky and almost sent a body to Marty for refinishing way back in '09 when people here were enthused about Marty but something about his brief correspondance with me made me uncomfortable. Can't quantify it but eventually had the work done closer to home in Stratford with a really talented and trustworthy guy (Michael McConneville).


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I am actually in possession of this one, which I got in a trade with one of the peeps here. Nice guitar. 

View attachment 795


----------



## Rick31797

Steviemac your strat build looks awesome, ;love the neck on it also, it all worked out, even though nobody should ever have to go through that,that was just cruel, posting pictures as he progressed, and then never coming through, as far as i am concerned, nothing in life would ever , or should ever have stop the return of this body,finished or not, there is always a way, there was a member here that would have taken over to complete it or just ship it back..This guy had a plan for the body, maybe even from the very start.I have never ever read a thread like that before ,and it really got too me, I didn;t expect the ending at all, what a low life.. anyways enough of a rant, i am so glad you got too do the strat build, and it turn out so well after all.

That Telecaster looks great, the top looks like spalted Maple, I am making two telecasters, i have the bodies done ,but there have been so many interruptions ,i have not got to making the necks yet.. Rick


----------



## Rudder Bug

Jim DaddyO said:


> No spray equipment, have to do it by hand applying...see my post titled "cool video". Going to use dye and shellac.


Hello Jim,

I was desperately digging in your posts but couldn't find anything. Would you have a link to it? I am finally having fun with shellac, just got my first nice result and my next step is a sunburst, but it got to be shellac...can't use any lacquer on top of that. I have the spray equipment but no dust free environment so my only option is by hand.

Thanks

Gilles


----------



## torndownunit

noman said:


> Wow, old thread!! I got lucky and almost sent a body to Marty for refinishing way back in '09 when people here were enthused about Marty but something about his brief correspondance with me made me uncomfortable. Can't quantify it but eventually had the work done closer to home in Stratford with a really talented and trustworthy guy (Michael McConneville).


Ya I am not happy to see this thread dug up. Bad memories for me. I was another person who had a horrible experience with Marty. It was resolved in the end and a refund was given, but it was only thanks to forum members helping out. It was a crazy, crazy, long, long, horrible experience. I had thought any threads related to those transactions with him were gone, but I guess not.


----------



## Rick31797

I am sorry for bringing this post back didn't mean too hurt anybody, i just got really caught up into it and wanted to know what become of the guitar body..
I think its good to keep these posts around though, it may save another person from this low life..I don't care what excuses he has, there is always away, to make it right...he just didn't want too.


----------



## Robert1950

Marty did some really good stuff and then seemed to go off the deep end.


----------



## Rick31797

from what a read he had family and health problems, that would certainly be enough to make a person go down.. i know i wouldn't be able too do anything...but i would still have any loose ends taken care of , it doesn't take that long to reach out to somebody and say, I can't do this help me out.. wrap and ship these items for me..I could do that from a hospital bed...I really don't get it and probably never will, i keep coming back to , he had a plan for the guitar bodies.


----------



## torndownunit

Rick31797 said:


> from what a read he had family and health problems, that would certainly be enough to make a person go down.. i know i wouldn't be able too do anything...but i would still have any loose ends taken care of , it doesn't take that long to reach out to somebody and say, I can't do this help me out.. wrap and ship these items for me..I could do that from a hospital bed...I really don't get it and probably never will, i keep coming back to , he had a plan for the guitar bodies.


I am not going to drag this out, but some odd things went on. In my case, I had all the parts I wanted used for a Tele build shipped to him including a really nice neck I bought from a forum member and had shipped right to him (he acknowledged he received it and I saw photos of it with the body he made for me). I did get a refund, but what I wanted was my parts back and a refund for the work I had paid for (the body). I got a refund for everything in the end, but there never any explanation where my parts went or what they were used for. To this day I wish I had that neck and it still angers me. It was a major purchase for me, and were the rest of the costs of the guitar. I saw photos up till the stage were the hardware would have gone on, then all this craziness happened. It was heartbreaking. I have never been able to bring myself to save up for a custom job again as the experience was so horrible.


----------



## StevieMac

My experience was nearly identical to that of *torndownunit *and, like him, I mosty just wanted the parts back that I had painstakingly gathered. I'm also done rehashing this cautionary tale but I will say one other thing...I've long since forgiven Marty and moved on. I'm also really pleased that, even though I felt like it for quite some time, I didn't just "give up" on the whole idea. As a result, I now have a KILLER Strat that sounds & plays better than anything I've ever owned or tried. I'm really proud of making that second effort so, to *torndownunit*...never say never!


----------



## Rick31797

wow... that is a horror story, and i never realised that there where others that he did this too, how many others we will never know, anybody far enough away was not safe and there is no doubt he had no intention of sending the parts back right from the point of the arrangement . What makes this guy really sick, is the fact of him taking pictures and leading and teasing the customer on, he wanted them too see his work but more importantly there guitar coming together, knowing full well they would never get to touch it, this was a real high for him, hard to believe a person would get off on this. He has some Narcissistic characteristics, such as self-centeredness and lack of empathy for others.I have never ever read stories like this before, i do believe in what goes around comes around, we can only hope.


----------



## torndownunit

Rick31797 said:


> wow... that is a horror story, and i never realised that there where others that he did this too, how many others we will never know, anybody far enough away was not safe and there is no doubt he had no intention of sending the parts back right from the point of the arrangement . What makes this guy really sick, is the fact of him taking pictures and leading and teasing the customer on, he wanted them too see his work but more importantly there guitar coming together, knowing full well they would never get to touch it, this was a real high for him, hard to believe a person would get off on this. He has some Narcissistic characteristics, such as self-centeredness and lack of empathy for others.I have never ever read stories like this before, i do believe in what goes around comes around, we can only hope.


I am not going to speculate as to what his motives were. The thing is, if that was his 'plan' it wouldn't have made sense to provide so much photographic and email evidence. EG he always touched base when receiving parts to confirm they arrived etc. Things just very suddenly went awry, and I have no idea why.


----------



## Rick31797

> I am not going to speculate as to what his motives were. The thing is, if that was his 'plan' it wouldn't have made sense to provide so much photographic and email evidence. EG he always touched base when receiving parts to confirm they arrived etc. Things just very suddenly went awry, and I have no idea why.


Well all the detail and emails doesn't make sense, to a normal thinking person, but i do believe he was planning it because of the fact there was many victims..This was a game to him and he got off from it..sick


----------



## torndownunit

Rick31797 said:


> Well all the detail and emails doesn't make sense, to a normal thinking person, but i do believe he was planning it because of the fact there was many victims..This was a game to him and he got off from it..sick


I am only following up just to say that as bad as my experience was, it's not really fair speculate as to what was going on. He did a couple of guitars for people on this forum and TDPRI, then got a lot of build requests. Something obviously went very wrong along the way somewhere. He refunded my money, and he resolved things with Stevie (again with the help of a forum member) so he did resolve things in the end. I wish things had worked out different, but I am not going to hold a grudge against him when I really don't know what all happened. If I heard he was still taking orders, and people were posting asking opinions in that regard, I would warn them because I feel it's my responsibility. But I don't have ill will towards him.


----------

